# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Παραδείσια >  Το παραδεισάκι μου (1.5 μηνός) είναι μάλλον άρρωστο!

## rick

Γειά σας. 

Τα φώτα σας παρακαλώ για το ένα απο τα παραδεισάκια μου, που είναι αρρωστούλικο και με φουσκωμένο φτέρωμα.
Είναι έτσι απο χθες.

Βλέπω ότι τρώει/τσιμπάει πολύ λίγο,
και το είδα κάποιες φορές με γυρισμένο το κεφαλάκι του, προς τη πλάτη.

Είναι 1.5 μηνός.

Στο κλουβί είναι μαζί με τους γονείς του και το αδελφάκι του.

Τι νομίζετε ότι έχει; Ti προτείνετε να του κάνω για να το βοηθήσω;
Μήπως έφταιξε που χθες και προχθες -που ηταν ζεστές μέρες- τα έβγαλα στη βεράντα; (δεν ήταν σε ρεύμα πάντως)



Ορίστε και ένα βιντεάκι που τράβηξα (προσέξτε αυτό με το φουσκωμένο φτέρωμα.)
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?mkk3l2gew4dddlo (6 ΜΒ)

----------


## jk21

θελεις να πεις οτι αρχισε να εχει ετσι ανορθωμενο πτερωμα ,μολις χθες; ή ηταν ετσι και παλιοτερα; 

ανεβασε το τσαμπι με το κεχρι ψηλα .εκει το κουτσουλανε και τρωνε μετα και υπαρχει κινδυνος μολυνσης 


μπορεις να το βαλεις για λιγη ωρα μονο του ,καπου αλλου ,να δουμε τις κουτσουλιες του σε λευκο χαρτι; επισης αν γινεται μια φωτο χαμηλα στην κοιλια του  ,με παραμερισμενα πουπουλα με υγρο χερι  .  αν ηταν 20 -30 ημερων δεν θα με πολυανησυχουσε αυτη η εικονα ,γιατι συμβαινει σε μικρα

----------


## rick

Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ!!

Το παραδεισάκι σήμερα ευτυχώς είναι καλύτερα. Το φτέρωμα του είναι πολύ λιγότερο φουσκωμένο.

Θα βάζω πλέον το κεχρί κρεμασμένο, όχι στο πάτωμα.

Προσπάθησα να το πιάσω το παραδεισάκι 
για να του βγάλω φωτογραφία τη κοιλιτσα του
και να το βάλω σε άλλο κλουβί μονο του, με χαρτί,
αλλά τρόμαζαν πάρα πολύ και δεν μπόρεσα να το πιάσω...

Ελπίζω να γίνει τελείως καλά άμεσα.
Αν παρ'ελπίδα δεν συμβεί αυτό,
θα επανέλθω ξαναπροσπαθώντας να το πιάσω για να ανεβάσω φώτο χαρτιού και της κοιλίτσας του.


Και πάλι σε ευχαριστώ!

----------


## jk21

βαλε λευκο χαρτι κουζινας  στην κλουβα που ειναι ολα μαζι ,αστο το πολυ 4 ωρες και βγαλε φωτο .εστω με ολα μαζι

----------


## rick

Να'σαι καλά!

Ορίστε: -έβαλα 3 χαρτια a4, δεν είχα ρολό -

----------


## jk21

αυτες οι πρασινες σε μορφη διαρροιας ειναι χαλια .το θεμα ειναι οτι και οι αλλες εχουν θεμα ,εκτος αν εχει κοκκινα μπισκοτακια η τροφη που δινεις και τις χρωματιζουν εκεινα 

αν οι πρασινες ειναι απο αυτο ,πρεπει να του δωσεις αντιβιωση και βλεπουμε ... το θεμα ειναι ... ειναι δικες του;

----------


## rick

Λοιπόν, κόκκινα έχει μέσα η βιταμίνη που τους δίνω MixMeal Allpet
http://www.allpet.it/mixmeal_ita.jpg

Να πω και πάλι ότι τα μικρά μου φαινονται καλά πλέον (δεν έχουν φουσκωμένο φτέρωμα, και μάλλον δεν ειναι δικές τους οι πράσινες κουτσουλιές).


Όπως μου λέει όμως η μητέρα μου -που τα φροντίζει- μάλλον οι πράσινες κουτσουλίες είναι απο το θηλυκό(τη μητέρα), όχι απ'τα μικρά.

Το θηλυκό όμως, έχει κάνει ήδη 4 διαδοχικές γέννες απο το περασμένο φθινοπωρο,
και έχει ήδη κάνει πάλι αυγά (4) -απο τη 4η γέννα- και τα κλωσσάει.
Αγορασα το ζευγάρι το Σεπτέμβριο, και τότε δεν γνώριζα ότι δεν πρεπει να κάνουν πολλές γέννες γιατι κουράζεται ιδιαίτερα το θηλυκό.
-αγόρασα πριν λιγες μέρες ένα βιβλίο, και ενημερώθηκα γι'αυτό-
θεωρώ ότι μάλλον το πρόβλημα της μητέρας (δηλ. ότι ίσως έγινε ευάλωτη σε ασθένειες) οφείλεται πιθανόν και σ'αυτό.
Τώρα λοιπόν δεν μπορώ να χωρίσω το ζευγάρι,
όμως σίγουρα, μόλις μεγαλώσουν και τα νεά μικρα (απ'τα νέα αυγά) θα το χωρίσω.
(Αν τυχόν ξέρεις, πες μου σε παρακαλώ σε πόσες μέρες αφού βγουν πλέον τα πουλάκια, θα πρέπει να χωρίσω το ζευγάρι).


Εχεις να μου προτείνεις κάτι?
Μπορώ να δώσω αντιβίωση στη μητέρα με κάποιο τρόπο;
Η οικογένεια ζει τώρα με τα δύο μικρά. Μήπως να χωρίσω τα δυο μικρά απο τους γονείς για την ώρα -είναι 1.5 μηνός- και να ξαναελέγξω πάλι με χαρτί τις κουτσουλιές τους;

----------


## jk21

βγαλε τα μπισκοτα απο την τροφη και ξαναβγαλε αυριο φωτο .ομως πρεπει να ξερουμε ποιανου ειναι η πρασινη διαρροια .το μικρο πρεπει να χωριστει για λιγο ... 
καποιο πουλι εκει μεσα χρησει φαρμακου .παρε σε πρωτη φαση ενα bactrimel σιροπι απο φαρμακειο και περιμενω νεα σου για να σου στειλω μετα με πμ δοσολογια (παρε και μια συρριγκα του 1 ml ) 

οσο για το σκευασμα ....


βασικα βιταμινη δεν βλεπω να λεει καπου ,αλλα εν πασει περιπτωσει δινεις αυτο το σκευασμα που εχει απο τα προιοντα και ...υποπροιοντα αρτοποιιας που εχει σαν βαση και το μεγαλο ποσοστο του 15 % σε μπισκοτα που περιεχουν αυγο ... τα αλλα 85 % θα ηθελα να μαθω τι ειναι ...

ε δεν μπορω να πω ... εχει και ζωικα λιπη ... βουτυρο θα ειναι ,οχι αυτα που περισσευουνε στα σουβλατζιδικα φυσικα ... ετσι δεν ειναι; 
ζαχαριτσα ....
σπορους .....

και εχει και ενα ολοκληρο 2 % σε φρουτα (στη φωτο βεβαια της συσκευασιας ,τα φρουτα πιανουν το 30 % ... )

http://www.allpet.it/mixmeal_gb.htm

*Σύνθετες ζωοτροφές για τα πτηνά που τρέφονται με σπόρους (Κανάρια, παπαγάλοι, εξωτικά πουλιά).*Συστατικά: προϊόντα αρτοποιίας και υποπροϊόντα (μπισκότα αυγών τουλάχιστον 15%), 
ζωικά λίπη, ζάχαρη, σπόρους, φρούτα (τουλάχιστον 2%), ανθρακικό ασβέστιο, χρωματισμένα με ΕΟΚ πρόσθετα.*Με φρούτα και BISCUIT**


*

----------


## rick

Λοιπόν, σημερα έβαλα τα δυο μικρά σε άλλο κλουβί.

Φωτό απο τους γονείς:



Φωτό απο τα μικρά:


Σημερα είχαν λιγότερες κενώσεις απο χθες,
και δεν ηταν τόσο υδαρείς.


Αγόρασα και το φάρμακο κ' σύριγγα.
Στείλε μου λοιπόν δοσολογία σε παρακαλώ.

Επίσης, πες μου: τα παιδιά να παραμείνουν στο άλλο κλουβί ή να τα ξαναβαλω μαζι με τους γονείς στο μεγαλο κλουβί;

----------


## jk21

καποιο απο τα μικρα δεν τρωει σχεδον καθολου ... για το λογο αυτο πρεπει να γυρισουν αμεσα στους γονεις .μπορει το φουσκωμενο ,μπορει καποιο αλλο που λογω της μεταφορας σταματησε να τρωει .Βασικα ηθελα μονο το πουλακι που δειχνει οτι εχει προβλημα ,για να εχουμε σαφη συμπερασματα ....

θα τα επαναφερεις αλλα θα δωσεις φαρμακο στο μικρο στο στομα .Μονο αν ειναι ακομα φουσκωμενο και φανερα διαφορετικο σε συμπεριφορα απο τα αλλα 

δεν ειμαι σιγουρος οτι πρεπει να παρει φαρμακο ,αλλα ηδη το εχουμε καθυστερησει αν πραγματι υπαρχει προβλημα 

Σου στελνω δοσολογια για χορηγηση στο στομα με πμ

----------


## jk21

απο τα ενηλικα ,δικαιολογειται η χαλια πρασινη κουτσουλια ,μονο αν η θηλυκια κλωσσα νεα αυγα ή ειναι να βγαλει .Αλλιως και κει κατι δεν μου αρεσει 

θα ηθελα φωτο απο την κοιλια του αρρωστου  ( μαλλον ) πουλιου και των δυο γονιων ,να φαινεται το δερμα τους

----------


## rick

Τα παιδιά σίγουρα τρομοκρατήθηκαν κατα τη μεταφορά και τη προσπάθεια να τα πιάσουμε.
Ϊσως γι' αυτό δεν έφαγαν και έτσι δεν υπήρξαν πολλές κουτσουλιές
Νομίζω πάντως ότι τα μικρά είναι οk. Σιγουρα αυριο πάντως, αν καποιο απ τα δυο  εχει ακομη φουσκωμενο φτέρωμα, θα το αφησω χωριστά, θα του δώσω φάρμακο  και θα βγαλω φωτο.

Η θηλυκιά πράγματι κλωσσάει νέα αυγά. Άρα μάλλον είναι ok, ε;
Σίγουρα αυριο πάντως θα ανεβάσω φωτο τις κοιλίτσες των γονιών

Επίσης, για τη βιταμίνη, έχεις να μου προτείνεις κάποια καλύτερη;

----------


## jk21

το θεμα ξεκινησε με ενα μικρο που ηταν εμφανως νωχελικο .Αν αυτο εχει αλλαξει ,ισως να μην πρεπει να δοθει το φαρμακο .Το μικρο ετσι κι αλλιως να μην μετακινηθει .Το φαρμακο αν θα δοθει θα δοθει στο στομα ,οποτε δεν επηρεαζει τα αλλα .Αν η θηλυκια κλωσσα αυγα και οι κουτσουλιες ειναι δικες της ,ναι ισως δικαιολογουνται .Αν κλωσσα αυγα ,δεν την πιανεις να βγαλεις φωτο .Δεν την ενοχλεις .Αρρωστα πουλια ,αφηνουν το κλωσσημα .... 

οσο για την << βιταμινη >> ριξε πρωτα μια ματια εδω

*Ο μύθος της καλής αυγοτροφής και της κακής κιτρινης βιταμίνης*και μετα διαλεξε απο εδω

*Συνταγές αυγοτροφής*εγω θα σου προτεινα αυτη 

*Η Αυγοτροφή μου (my eggfood recipe)*,αλλα εχει και αρκετες αλλες καλες προτασεις

----------


## rick

Σημερα δεν έκανα τίποτα στα πουλάκια. Τα βλέπω και σήμερα ότι είναι καλά.
Ακόμη και της θηλυκιάς οι κενώσεις δεν είναι το ίδιο υδαρείς.

Τα μικρά ειδικά, είχες δίκιο, ηταν πολύ τρομοκρατημένα χθες που ήταν μονα στο άλλο κλουβί, (ηταν το περισσοτερο καιρό στο πατο του κλουβιού)
ενώ σημερα κινούνταν κανονικά νομίζω (μαζι με τους γονεις).

Φούσκωμενο φτέρωμα δεν έχει κανένα πουλάκι.

Αν τυχόν προκύψει κάτι, θα ενημερώσω (αφού τους δώσω πριν το σιρόπι)

Αυριο θα αγοράσω υλικά να φτιάξω και την αυγοτροφή.


Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ για όλα!!
Να'σαι καλά!

----------


## jk21

να σημειωσω οτι το πουλακι που ξεκινησε το θεμα ,ειναι 1μισυ μηνων ... αυτο για οσους θεωρουν οτι ολα τα πουλια ειναι το ιδιο και στον μηνα ειναι ανεξαρτητα ...

----------


## rick

Update:
Σήμερα παρατήρησα ότι η θηλυκία
δεν κλώσσαγε τα αυγά για κάμποσο διάστημα.
Μετά απο κάποια ώρα που τη ξαναέλεγξα, κλωσσαγε λιγο, αλλά και πάλι τα άφησε.


Έτσι αποφάσισα να της δώσω το φάρμακο.

Δυστυχώς δεν άνοιγε το στόμα,
και ακολούθησα τις οδηγίες που διάβασα εδώ, δηλ.



> Αν είναι πολύ μικρό ή δεν  ανοίγει εύκολα το ράμφος, στάξτε το νερό στα ρουθούνια του. Μη φοβάστε,  δε θα πνιγεί. Ξαναβάλτε το στο κουτί και αφήστε το ήσυχο.


Ελπίζω να έκανα καλά. 
Της το έδωσα -σιγά-σιγά,νομίζω- αλλά στην ουσία 'της έβρεξα' τα ρουθούνια, επειδή, το στόμιο της συριγγας 1mm είναι, κ αυτή μεγάλη.

Ορίστε και φωτό απο τη κοιλίτσα της.

----------


## jk21

αν και η κοιλια δεν διακρινεται απο τα πουπουλα ,το πουλακι εχει εμφανως διαρροια που εχει κολλησει στην κοιλια της.Το πουλι ειναι καθολου νωχελικο - φουσκωμενο ; σε ποια μερα παρατησε τα αυγα; (αν τελικα τα παρατησε ) 

η δοσολογια που εδωσες ειναι πιο ηπια γιατι στην ειχα δωσει για νεοσσο ,αλλα πριν σου δωσω νεα ,θελω κουτσουλιες ξανα ,να μου πεις πως ειναι και αν μπορεις να βγαλεις την κοιλια της με παραμερισμενα τα πουπουλα

----------


## rick

Όχι, η θηλυκιά δεν είναι νωχελική ή φουσκωμένη.
Γενικά, δεν δείχνει άρρωστη.
Απλά σήμερα το πρωι, για κάμποση ώρα δεν κλώσσαγε τα αυγά - μετά ξανακλώσσησε. Και λίγο πριν που την είδα, πάλι κλώσσαγε.
Δηλ.αυτό με τα αυγά μονο σημερα το παρατήρησα.

Επίσης, της θηλυκιάς οι κουτσουλιές, όπως και χθες, δεν είναι υδαρείς όπως παλαιότερα.

Τέλος, επειδή την τάραξα σήμερα το πρωί μεχρι να της βγάλω φωτό,
και επειδή και λίγο πρίν που την είδα κλωσσούσε (και έβαλα το κλουβί σε σκιερό μέρος για να κοιμηθούν),
αυριο, αν και πάλι αφήσει τα αυγά για ώρα, θα τη πιάσω και θα προσπαθήσω να της βγάλω φωτο με παραμερισμένα τα πούπουλα.

----------


## jk21

δεν δινεις προς το παρον φαρμακο .οι κουτσουλιες ειναι μαλλον απο το κλωσσημα αλλα την παρακολουθεις .καλα ηταν να την καθαρισεις με χλιαρο νερο ,για να μην λερωσει τα αυγα .εχει σημασια ομως να μην επιστρεψει μουσκεμα στα αυγα

----------


## rick

Τη καθάρισα με χλιαρό νερό και τη στεγνωσα το δυνατον πιο απαλά.

Είναι εντάξει, νομίζω, πλέον.

Να'σαι καλά  :Happy:

----------

